# Purple Up?



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

has anyone used Purple Up and if so what was the result?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my understand is that its just an over priced alk supplement.

keeping proper alk, mag and calcium levels will give you nice coraline algae growth.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

and magnesium supplement. It's to increase the growth of coraline hence the purple. Just doing water changes and dosing when you need to will get you what you need.


----------

